# 5 mos later



## cryin (Feb 15, 2012)

So the D has been final for 5 months and the exw is re-married. :scratchhead:

Her 4th marriage and she is 37... God help my kids


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

God Almighty! WTF? 

Your kids need someone to show them what is supposed to happen, good thing they have you.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Omg she's my age! 4 marriages???? Perhaps I'd be thinking it wasn't for me by now.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

No kidding Dolly! Crying that is crazy... And I second that it's good your kids have you and since she jumps so quickly I would ave a serious talk with your daughters. Clearly she doent even have time to do sufficient background checks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

WTH?

She has primary custody of the kids?


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Right there with you. My ex is getting married to #3 this summer and she's the same age. We'll see what happens. To be honest, I really don't care either way. Not like I would ever take her back. 

Just keep your eye on the kid(s) if you have them. That's all that matters now.


----------



## cryin (Feb 15, 2012)

Paradise said:


> Right there with you. My ex is getting married to #3 this summer and she's the same age. We'll see what happens. To be honest, I really don't care either way. Not like I would ever take her back.
> 
> Just keep your eye on the kid(s) if you have them. That's all that matters now.


I don't care that she got married since I knew she would. When she asked me to take the kids for 10 days 3 months back I told my family she was probably getting married and low & behold there it is.. What I do care about is what she is teaching my children and the impact it will have on them when the marriage ends. I know it won't last as I have spoken with a professional in detail about her and he has told me that she most likely has BPD. He said she has enough of the indicators but could't diagnose her without treating her. What he did say is he can 100 % guarantee she has a psychological-personality disorder. He has a PHD and treats other psychologists and has worked in the field for 25 years so he knows his stuff.

She does have primary but I have my kids 50% for overnights and recently I now see them every day as well.


----------



## cryin (Feb 15, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Omg she's my age! 4 marriages???? Perhaps I'd be thinking it wasn't for me by now.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most sane people would think that. she is Crazy and doesn't live in reality. She is in the Idealization faze and puts herself before her kids


----------

